# Google toolbar Oops broken links error message



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

We have users experiencing problems visting some of our sites. They are using different versions of IE but they are using a google toolbar. If they have the option "suggestions for navigation" in the wrench icon turned on then they get the "Oops link appears to be broken" error message. If it is unchecked this option then the sites all work. It's been a problem since around mid/late August 2012. We need to resolve it so that customers can access the sites without issue, irrespective of whether this option is checked or not. Does anyone know how to resolve this? Was there a google toolbar update in August 2012? Thanks if anyone knows. :sad:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving to proper forum.


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

What do you mean by proper forum? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I put it into Web Serving and Management from IE where more expertise is available.


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh thank you. This is urgent, I need resolution tonight.What would cause sites that have all been working fine, and no previous issues with a google toolbar, no server changes, no code changes .... Suddenly stop working unless you change the suggestions on navigation option if you are using any version of ie?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I can look into this but since you have had this problem since August I am going to assume that it isn't the worst problem ever. A cursory thought it that if this is happening with a google product that it might just be a google issue and something that I can't fix easily.


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

It's taken me sometime to narrow it down and to find a resolution on a pc where it's not been accessing the sites. Now that i know it's this navigation option setting, I thought this next stage would be quick, but it's not and users can't put up with their customers having to change a setting to get in. There is some reference to having a 404 page and if it's greater than 512 bytes. It's odd though because these sites have all worked fine for 14+ years x-browser. I thought this would be much more widespread if it is a google problem. Any thoughts are most welcome.


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if this issue is likely to occur if you are running php4 and 5 on the same server?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Yes there is an issue with it. Primarily you only want to run the latest version of the software on your server. You save a lot of hassle and don't have to worry about security holes, as well.


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I can't upgrade to php5 right now because too much code needs to be changed and tested. I need to know what specifically on the server the google toolbar is objecting to. We've not used a direct 404 page before but instead a re-direct to our own Not Found page. Its worked fine for years. I've made this greater than 512 now in size to see if that overcomes the problem but it doesn't work. It's only if the google toolbar setting for Suggestion on Navigation errors is switched off that a user can access the site (using IE and google toolbar) all other users are fine. Any further thoughts???


----------



## Usain Developer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for your offer of help. May I ask you this: do you think the issue is more likely to be that we have a divert which takes you from having a 404 page to using one of our "Not Found" pages? Or is it more likely to be if we are putting links into single quotes is the new standard to use double quotes and it is this that is suggesting the link is broken in the first place? Usain.


----------

